# terminal mit anklickbaren links?

## derbrain

hallo,

ich hab mir grade gedacht, dass es doch praktisch wäre, wenn im terminal angeführte links anklickbar wären. ich finde es ziemlich umständlich, wenn man z.b. mit eix ein paket sucht und dann dessen homepage anschaut, den link jedesmal zu kopieren und im firefox anzuschauen. und es wär doch auch praktisch, wenn man mit locate oder sowas nach dateien sucht, diese dann auch gleich anklicken könnte, anstatt den pfad kopieren zu müssen oder noch manuell die entsprechende anwendung starten muss.

gibt es ein terminal, das so was kann?

----------

## nikaya

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=gpm

```
emerge -av gpm

rc-update add gpm default
```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Aehm... gpm ist aber nur ein Maustreiber für die Konsole. Ausserdem kann man da - soweit ich weiss - keine URL's anklicken und diese werden einfach in nem Browser geöffnet...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## nikaya

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Aehm... gpm ist aber nur ein Maustreiber für die Konsole. Ausserdem kann man da - soweit ich weiss - keine URL's anklicken und diese werden einfach in nem Browser geöffnet...
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> 
> STiGMaTa

 

Mist,stimmt.Hab's auch gerade festgestellt.

--Bitte löschen--   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## franzf

 *derbrain wrote:*   

> nd es wär doch auch praktisch, wenn man mit locate oder sowas nach dateien sucht, diese dann auch gleich anklicken könnte, anstatt den pfad kopieren zu müssen oder noch manuell die entsprechende anwendung starten muss.

 

```
emerge kio-locate
```

locate:SUCH_STRING liefert dir dann in nem Konqueror alle Suchergebnisse zum Anklicken.

Und wenn du deine eix-Suchergebnisse auch gleich klickenderweise öffnen willst -> http://packages.gentoo.org oder http://www.gentoo-portage.com

Grüße

Franz

----------

## blu3bird

Gnome-Benutzer sind wie immer einen Schritt vorraus.

Gnome-terminal hat standardmäßig ein Rechtsklick-Menü mit dem man bequem den Link kopieren kann, oder direkt im Browser öffnen kann.

Geht natürlich auch mit ssh und anderen späßigen Dinge.

----------

## smg

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Gnome-Benutzer sind wie immer einen Schritt vorraus.
> 
> Gnome-terminal hat standardmäßig ein Rechtsklick-Menü mit dem man bequem den Link kopieren kann, oder direkt im Browser öffnen kann.
> 
> Geht natürlich auch mit ssh und anderen späßigen Dinge.

 

Hängt das net mit der Art der Terms zusammen, d.h. gnome-terminal? Oder hängt das dann echt vom DE ab? Ich glaube nicht, dass es vom DE abhängt.

----------

## b3cks

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Gnome-Benutzer sind wie immer einen Schritt vorraus.
> 
> Gnome-terminal hat standardmäßig ein Rechtsklick-Menü mit dem man bequem den Link kopieren kann, oder direkt im Browser öffnen kann.
> 
> Geht natürlich auch mit ssh und anderen späßigen Dinge.

 

Kann das Terminal von Xfce auch.

----------

## derbrain

hmm, ich hab jetzt mal Terminal (von xfce) wieder ausgegraben. da kann man links zwar anklicken, aber (so wie ichs verstanden hab) nur rechtsklick und dann noch "verknüpfung öffnen". ist zwar nur ein klick mehr, aber trotzdem hab ich da den eindruck ich bin mit copy&paste schneller. da bleib ich doch lieber beim guten alten aterm  :Smile: 

ich schau zwar ab und zu bei gentoo-portage vorbei, aber fürs mal-schnell-nachschauen ist die seite zu langsam. eix ist da äußerst praktisch.

pfade sind leider bei gar keinem terminal anklickbar. kio-locate kommt mir von der funktion her zwar nicht so schlecht vor, aber mir ist der konqueror zu überladen und gefällt mir auch optisch nicht. ich benutze rox als filemanager.

die idee hinter dem ganzen war (neben den direkten links von eix aus), dass ich wie bei osX irgendwo eine eingabezeile hab, wo ich schnell einen suchbegriff eintippen kann, und dann geht ein fenster mit den ergebnissen auf. und mit rlocate lässt sich das ganze auch aktuell halten.

meint ihr das könnte man irgendwie anders lösen? also nicht in einem terminal-fenster, sondern in was anderem, das dann auf einen filemanager umgeleitet wird?

vielleicht könnte man ein script schreiben, das in einem versteckten verzeichnis links zu sämtlichen ergebnissen anlegt und dieses verzeichnis dann im dateimanager öffnet...

----------

## franzf

 *derbrain wrote:*   

> kio-locate kommt mir von der funktion her zwar nicht so schlecht vor, aber mir ist der konqueror zu überladen und gefällt mir auch optisch nicht. ich benutze rox als filemanager.

 

```
emerge dolphin
```

(ist momentan noch testing)

Ist ein reiner Filemanager, ganz schlank und übersichtlich. KIO-Slaves funktionieren auch hier (im speziellen kio-locate  :Wink: )

Und weil wir gerade bei praktischen KIO-Slaves sind:  :Very Happy: 

kio-resources

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Fauli

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Gnome-Benutzer sind wie immer einen Schritt vorraus.
> 
> Gnome-terminal hat standardmäßig ein Rechtsklick-Menü mit dem man bequem den Link kopieren kann, oder direkt im Browser öffnen kann.
> 
> Geht natürlich auch mit ssh und anderen späßigen Dinge.

 

Für KDE gibt es kde-base/klipper. Damit kann man Aktionen definieren (z. B. "Im Browser öffnen"), die ausgeführt werden, wenn ein Text in die Zwischenablage kopiert wird, der auf ein bestimmtes Muster (z. B. "^http://") passt.

Das funktioniert unabhängig von der Anwendung, in der man den Text markiert.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Fauli wrote:*   

>  *blu3bird wrote:*   Gnome-Benutzer sind wie immer einen Schritt vorraus.
> 
> Gnome-terminal hat standardmäßig ein Rechtsklick-Menü mit dem man bequem den Link kopieren kann, oder direkt im Browser öffnen kann.
> 
> Geht natürlich auch mit ssh und anderen späßigen Dinge. 
> ...

 

Genau, denn im Gegensatz zu Gnome bewegt KDE sich vorwärts   :Twisted Evil:  </flame>

Die klipper Aktionen kann man auch manuell aufrufen (automatisch nervt es), dadurch beispielsweise eine URL in nem beliebigen Terminal-Emulator mit Doppelklick markieren und per Strg+Alt+R (konfigurierbar in klipper) das URL-Popup Menü öffnen.

----------

